
This City’s Overdose Deaths Have Plunged. Can Others Learn from It? - pietroglyph
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/25/health/opioid-overdose-deaths-dayton.html
======
masonic
TL;DR: The Times tries to sell a narrative, but when you look at their
sources, you find that:

1) They give no data specific to Dayton; they take countywide data and
attribute all the "positives" to Dayton;

2) The data is utterly wrong. They simultaneously claim that there were 566
overdose deaths in 2016 _in Montgomery County alone_ , but their other source
for Ohio as a whole says that 2016 had only 564 overdose deaths in 2016 _in
the entire state of Ohio_.

Something literally doesn't add up.

